

Getting Started with Node.js LoopBack Connector for ArangoDB - fceller
https://strongloop.com/strongblog/getting-started-with-node-js-loopback-connector-for-arangodb/

======
yahliwharton
I've never heard of LoopBack before.

> Powerful Node.js framework for creating APIs and easily connecting to
> backend data sources.

Yet another framework or worth to have a deeper look at?

~~~
raymondfeng
I work for LoopBack. The purpose of LoopBack is to help you develop and
consume APIs. Here is a list of differentiating features:

1\. A lot of connectors to backend systems, including an ORM for most of the
popular databases, REST/SOAP apis, and other services such as storage and push
notification. We want to make the integrations simpler for API developers.

2\. Metadata based REST API programming. Write your business functions in
plain JS and we'll expose them as REST APIs.

3\. Swagger based API explorer that let you see and invoke APIs as you develop
them.

4\. Built-in user management, declarative ACLs and oAuth 2.0 provider to
secure your APIs

5\. Client SDKs (JS, Angular, iOS, Android) to help you consume APIs.

6\. Strong tooling, including Yeoman based CLI tools and Web based StrongLoop
Arc.

------
sickeythecat
Is the connector open source?

~~~
pere81
The README at [https://github.com/duffn/loopback-connector-
arango](https://github.com/duffn/loopback-connector-arango) says it MIT
License

